# Did anyone see the CBS Evening News about working dogs?



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

http://www.cbsnews.com/video/watch/?id=6882820n&tag=contentMain;contentBody


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

thanks for posting that.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

No I hadn't seen that, interesting video, thanks!


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, seems like a tough test. I think I am going to try the bowl of food vs toy thing. 8)


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

No but I saw some bubbles last night on Georgia O


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I put too much! lol ...here is my version of part of that customs test...ps dog is hungry....he is always hungry...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2t3MzJVUso



Let's see what else I need...dog with no manners? Check. Dog that will hunt for stuff all day....check....dog that thinks before he bites...uncheck


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

georgia estes said:


> I put too much! lol ...here is my version of part of that customs test...ps dog is hungry....he is always hungry...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2t3MzJVUso
> 
> ...


Do it with a live rabbit sitting beside of a metal pipe.
Your version was way too easy!:grin:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

georgia estes said:


> I put too much! lol


I have software that can remove the bubbles


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

hey mike, maybe you should take Logan Haus public. I would be in for IPO shares!!!!! I'd be rich!!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Haha, maybe this will shut up all the rescue people out there who are insisting you can find lots of great working dogs in shelters. [-X :lol:


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Kat LaPlante said:


> hey mike, maybe you should take Logan Haus public. I would be in for IPO shares!!!!! I'd be rich!!


LOL, that is flattering, but I dont ever want this monster to get that out of control. I am happy keeping it small and growing slowly.
I just bought a new 16 dog transport truck, and put a 24 run addition on to the kennel, that was about all of the growth I could handle at the moment.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

mike suttle said:


> Do it with a live rabbit sitting beside of a metal pipe.
> Your version was way too easy!:grin:


Ok THAT one is hard... do you have a dog that can do this? Does anyone? LOL...If I can find a rabbit, I will test it....Please note: Georgia is not responsible for what happens to Mr Wiggles


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> I will test it....Please note: Georgia is not responsible for what happens to Mr Wiggles


was this post for Doug Z. ???? LOL.....I got facebook too...

you can buy rabbits at farms and pet stores...gonna have to be a tame one to get him to sit there....


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

hehehe.. ok people's minds are in the gutters today.... Mr Wiggles = Rabbit \\/ I have no farm stores around me though.... hmm how to acquire a rabbit.....hmmmm


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> hehehe.. ok people's minds are in the gutters today.... Mr Wiggles = Rabbit \\/ I have no farm stores around me though.... hmm how to acquire a rabbit.....hmmmm


petsmart...


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

I buy a few rabitts at a time for $3-$5 each for the patterdale puppies to "hunt". I get them from the local newspaper. 
I do have a Patterdale here that is now about 8 months old, she has never been allowed to kill or chase anything other than a ball. She will hunt for a ball with a cat only a few feet from her and will not even look at the cat.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

mike suttle said:


> I buy a few rabitts at a time for $3-$5 each for the patterdale puppies to "hunt". I get them from the local newspaper.
> I do have a Patterdale here that is now about 8 months old, she has never been allowed to kill or chase anything other than a ball. She will hunt for a ball with a cat only a few feet from her and will not even look at the cat.



Sounds like a winner.
Just remember. Working terriers are like eating peanuts or potato chips. 
You can't just eat one ...........and expect to stop. :-D :wink:


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

I guess they are harder to come by in Dallas. So many PETA nuts here would love to string me up for letting my dog hunt a rabbit. At Petsmart they are like $40 and spayed and all his bullsh*t. I don't need all that crap, I just need fluffy, nose wiggling, two ears, heartbeat. Oh did I mention my dog will go for the rabbit not the pipe? lol


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

georgia estes said:


> I guess they are harder to come by in Dallas. So many PETA nuts here would love to string me up for letting my dog hunt a rabbit. At Petsmart they are like $40 and spayed and all his bullsh*t. I don't need all that crap, I just need fluffy, nose wiggling, two ears, heartbeat. Oh did I mention my dog will go for the rabbit not the pipe? lol


Craigslist! Check there for a bunny or the newspaper. 
I think my GSD bitch could pass the food for the toy, she is not food driven hardly at all, but the other stuff, nah, that'd be a big FAIL.


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> Craigslist! Check there for a bunny or the newspaper.
> I think my GSD bitch could pass the food for the toy, she is not food driven hardly at all, but the other stuff, nah, that'd be a big FAIL.


 
Ad in paper "Adopt my bunny, sweet, tame, was my son's"

Me on the phone : Yes I would like to take the rabbit off your hands

Lady from Ad: Ok what are your plans for Muffy?

Me: Dog bait.... I mean stew... I mean small fur scarf....I mean uh, child's class pet??


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Kat LaPlante said:


> hey mike, maybe you should take Logan Haus public. I would be in for IPO shares!!!!! I'd be rich!!


Kat,

In 2011 Schutzhund and VPG are both going to change to IPO so those "IPO shares" will be worth even more ;-)


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> was this post for Doug Z. ???? LOL.....I got facebook too...


Joby, Georgia bubbles are the best!!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

mike suttle said:


> LOL, that is flattering, but I dont ever want this monster to get that out of control. I am happy keeping it small and growing slowly.
> I just bought a new 16 dog transport truck, and put a 24 run addition on to the kennel, that was about all of the growth I could handle at the moment.


C'mon .. We all know along with the dog buisness you're a very successful producer in the music industry :razz:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZkp6YOPmKU&feature=related


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> C'mon .. We all know along with the dog buisness you're a very successful producer in the music industry :razz:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZkp6YOPmKU&feature=related


LOL, I gotta admit that was not what i was expecting to see.
That is my older brother, not me, he has much more talent than me.


----------

